# Lithium Orotate vs Lithium Aspartate?



## nicholas1234 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if anyone had a better experience with the opposite or our they both pretty much the same?

Thanks a lot! I look forward to hearing your answers?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

aspartate will make you more depressed, if this is already a problem.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

If I remember it right, Orotate was 100x times more effective and aspartate.

Hello Beggioata.


----------

